# Quality Barrel Company



## rrawhide (May 20, 2010)

Morn'

Here is an email I just received from Quality Barrels. This is where i bought my barrels and they have thousands of them:


_*Quality Wine Barrels 
Company</font> *_appreciates your barrel business and we wanted to contact 
you early this season while we still have a good inventory of barrels available 
for you to choose from for your 2010 barrel program. Our current inventory and 
pricing is attached for your review, and includes red neutral barrels at just 
$42.00 each and white neutrals at just $75.00 each. All our barrels undergo a 
rigorous 5-point inspection to ensure you receive a wine barrel free of 
contaminants, leaks and off odors and ready for wine storage and aging. 


Many wineries pre-order for harvest while our barrel selection is still 
good, and we offer up to two months barrels storage and maintenance free of 
charge for any barrels purchased in advance. This will provide you the 
opportunity to purchase your barrels now, while inventory is still available, 
but not take delivery until closer to harvest time or whenever you're ready to 
recieve. 

This season we're also offering additional barrels services, 
including:
</font></font>
<ul>[*]Recoopered barrels that are opened, inspected, 
shaved, retoasted, closed, leak-tested and shrink wrapped for 
delivery</font></font> 
[*]CryCleaned barrels opened and blasted with dry 
ice for a deep cleaning</font></font>
[*]Cooperage services, including replacement of 
cracked staves or heads, leak repair, etc. in house or at your 
facility</font></font> 
[*]Barrels inserts - in partnership with the best 
barrel insert companies we can provide barrels inserts and install them into 
your barrels or provide you with our barrels with inserts already in 
place</font></font> [/list]Call or email us for more information on any of 
these services. 

We also encourage winemakers to visit our 
warehouse in person, if possible, to choose and personally inspect their barrels 
directly</font>, </font>ensuring you get exactly the barrels you need for 
your barrel program this season. Just let us know if you'd like to visit our 
Santa Maria warehouse in person. 

If you need a shipping quote: when you 
know the quantity of barrels you'll be ordering, let us know your business 
address, whether you'll need a liftgate or you have your own forklift and 
whether a 53-foot tractor trailer can get in and out of your facility, then 
we'll provide you a shipping quote for barrel delivery. 

Let us know how 
we can help you plan for your barrel program for harvest 2010. 

Thank 
you,

</font> Quality Wine Barrels 
Co</span>.

here is a picture of their warehouse when i picked up mine. their website is: www.qualitywinebarrels.com







</font></span></font></font>


----------



## rrawhide (May 20, 2010)

just received a price list from them so here it is:

Quality Used Wine Barrels 
805-925-9903 WWW.QUALITYBARRELS.COM 

Inventory &amp; Pricing Valid May 2010 

Red Barrels White Barrels 
Year Price Quantity Available Year Price Quantity Available
Neutral Red * $42 789 Neutral White * $75 324
French Oak 2005 $55 896 2005 $110 43
2006 $70 673 2006 $140 197
2007 $135 96 2007 $190 52
2008 $225 4 2008 $250 SOLD OUT

American Oak 2005 $45 526 2005 $65 46
2006 $55 67 2006 $75 2
2007 $75 192 2007 $175 SOLD OUT
2008 $125 29 2008 $250 SOLD OUT

* Neutral barrels are mixed AO and FO from years 2002 to 2004 - most oak extraction is used up 

Additional Services (not including price for barrel): Upcharge per Barrel

Barrel Re-coopering (open, shave and toast staves &amp; heads, close, inspect, leak test) $85 
Steam Cleaning (deep steam clean followed by vaccuum extraction on inner stave pores) $30 
CryoClean (head opened, inner surfaces deep cleaned with dry ice blasting) $75 
Oak insertions/staves (head opened, staves attached, close, inspect, leak test) Call for Pricing
Other cooperage services (replace cracked stave or head, repair leaks, etc.) $65 per hour
Prices and quantities available subject to daily change, please call or email for spot pricing and inventory 
Call for current pricing and availability 
Call: (805) 925-9903 
Email: [email protected] 
Visit our website at www.qualitywinebarrels.com


----------



## AlFulchino (May 20, 2010)

good deal....just too far to ship to me.....


----------



## rrawhide (May 21, 2010)

oh Al, Al, Al

Ya just gotta think out of the box

Come to California and pick them up yourself - stay here with us - taste wine - start heading east and stop at all your winemaker friends along the way - taste wine - go to Dallas and see George - taste wine - head to Arkansas and stop at Waldo's and Tony's - taste wine - now still head east towards NC and stop and see Jobe - taste wine - see you have friends all over the country - head sorta north to NY and see Appleman - taste wine and Joan - taste wine and others in the area - taste wine - then off to CT and see Wade - taste wine - then crawl to NH and crash. When you are rested and you unload your one barrel you bought in California you can write the whole trip off as a business expense. See, you can have your wine barrel and drink it too!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (May 21, 2010)

"If you ever plan to motor west, 
Travel my way, take the highway that is best. 
Get your kicks on route sixty-six"

Free room and board in NM as well!


----------



## grapeman (May 21, 2010)

Rick I like your thinking!


Al if you go the Mike's- just head towards the green glow in the sky! Hebeglowin!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 21, 2010)

Dang, I agree Al the shipping would kill me. UMMM no it wouldn't my wife would! LOL


----------



## AlFulchino (May 22, 2010)

one barrel???? i cant afford one of those things like you rich CA guys 

i still want to know how you got free time to drive around during the growing season....granted we are in prime greenhouse season here, but i would ever leave my vines unless they were dormant...if i were one of your vines i would be screaming neglect


----------



## rrawhide (May 22, 2010)

wellllllllllllllllllllllll- bud break was just starting and i got 'em fertilized and one application of sulfur and off we went. Plus, I have a partner that looked over the vineyard. So there!!! Guess I better go up the mountain and see how they are doing. Gotta start building a crusher/destemmer rack for Paul to crush directly into his 500 gallon primaries. No more of this pumping and carrying (when the pump stops working) we are gonna go direct. Getting smarter every year, i hope. Boy, his crop is gonna be about double this year. Last year birds got the first 2 rows of each. I am probably going to be ordering some 'bare-hand vineyard netting' to try on some of mine this year too. hope all is well with you.

remember, if you come and get some barrels you now know how to do it!!!

rrawhide


----------

